# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Very nice song

## Mike-A

I advice everybody to listen to this Kristina Orbakajte's sing. She has sung Sophia Rotaru's song "Tol'ko tebe". Look it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYEmh4EdvOk

----------


## Lampada

(О. Фельцман – Р. Рождественский)  
Только тебе 
Было… Я от этого слова бегу 
И никак убежать не могу. 
Было… Опустевшую песню свою 
Я тебе на прощанье пою. 
Было… Упрекать я тебя не хочу, 
Не заплачу и не закричу. 
Было…  Не заплачу и не закричу.  
Ладно. Пронеслось, прошумело, прошло. 
Ладно. И земля не вздохнёт тяжело. 
Ладно. Не завянет ольха у воды, 
Не растают полярные льды. 
Ладно. Не обрушится с неба звезда, 
И не встретимся мы никогда. 
Ладно. Пусть не встретимся мы никогда. 
Припев:  
Никогда тебя мне не забыть 
И пока живу на свете я 
Не забыть тебя, не разлюбить. 
Ты судьба, судьба и жизнь моя. 
Снова, не страшась молчаливых дорог, 
Я однажды шагну за порог, 
Снова я как будто по тонкому льду 
В затаённую память приду. 
Снова над бескрайней землёю с утра 
Зашумят и закружат ветра, 
Снова над землёю закружат ветра.  
Солнце распахнет молодые лучи, 
Ах, как будут они горячи. 
Солнце будет царствовать в каждом окне, 
Будет руки протягивать мне, 
Солнце будет в небе огромном сиять, 
И в него я поверю опять, 
В солнце я однажды поверю опять. 
Припев. 
Слышишь, я когда-нибудь встречу любовь, 
Обязательно встречу любовь. 
Слышишь, половодьем подступит она, 
Будто утро наступит она. 
Слышишь, я от счастья смеясь и любя, 
В этот миг я забуду тебя, 
Слышишь, в этот миг я забуду тебя. 
Припев.

----------


## Mike-A

Thank you Lampada. I looked for the lyrics of this song but I couldn't.

----------

